# Southern copperhead, Agkistrodon contortrix contortrix



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't wait till my licence hets finalised then I can get this little dude home!!! 
Sorry about the crap pics as this was as close as I was wanting to get with my phone in my hand lmao


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quickie, do you know that the DWA runs from December 31st to December 31st for two years. If you get it any time this year you will have used a year up, even if its granted in December.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

GT2540 said:


> Just a quickie, do you know that the DWA runs from December 31st to December 31st for two years. If you get it any time this year you will have used a year up, even if its granted in December.


Yes I know mate, it's an unfortunate situation but I'm afraid I'll just have to do it as I want to get this little guy home. No other options really, well legaly anyway lol


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

GT2540 said:


> Just a quickie, do you know that the DWA runs from December 31st to December 31st for two years. If you get it any time this year you will have used a year up, even if its granted in December.


Mine runs for two years from the date of issue, not the 31st December. I guess it is up to the council how they decide to do it.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

DavidR said:


> Mine runs for two years from the date of issue, not the 31st December. I guess it is up to the council how they decide to do it.


I believe Wiltshire is from the start of the year, it's such a shame there is no set guidelines and prices for doing this as it would make it so much easier to understand.
Just seems like they have left each council to set their own standards, to be fair though Wiltshire council so far have been very helpful to me, just a bit short on knowlage of what they deem as acceptable lol


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

Possibly one of the best looking copperheads I've seen!


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

__sam69__ said:


> Possibly one of the best looking copperheads I've seen!


Thanks mate, to be honest the whole clutch looked amazing, was hard to pick one out but this little guy did it for me, can't wait to het him up to his new home :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

He's stunning, I can see why you picked him : victory:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Marcia said:


> He's stunning, I can see why you picked him : victory:


Thanks, I do love him, he's got an attitude to match his cuteness though lol


----------

